# HKLM\Software



## angelize56

Something tells me I don't need all this at start-up. But where did all the HKLM\SOFTWARE tasks come from? They weren't there before. Thanks! angelize56 

*StateMgr	c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
AVG_CC	c:\program files\grisoft\avg6\avgcc32.exe /startup	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CPQInet	c:\compaq\cpqinet\cpqinet.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Hidserv	hidserv.exe run	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
INTERNET ANSWERING MACHINE	c:\progra~1\callwave\iam.exe -start	.DEFAULT	Startup
LexStart	lexstart.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
LoadQM	loadqm.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LVComs	c:\windows\system\lvcoms.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MSMSGS	"c:\progra~1\messen~1\msmsgs.exe" /background	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCHealth	c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCTVOICE	pctvoice.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SchedulingAgent	mstask.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
StillImageMonitor	c:\windows\system\stimon.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Taskbar Display Controls	rundll deskcp16.dll,quickres_rundllentry	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TaskMonitor	c:\windows\taskmon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## angelize56

Trojans by any chance???


----------



## Rollin' Rog

No trojans; all is relatively normal, but there are a few items that you could uncheck in msconfig such as:

loadqm (not really needed for messenger)

taskmonitor (optimizes defrag, but also makes it take a lot longer to complete)

lexstart

http://216.239.39.100/search?q=cach...asklist_l.htm+LexStart+startup&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Rog. Good night. angelize56


----------



## flavallee

Angel:

You can trim down that startup load quite a bit. These 2 sites will help you:

http://www2.whidbey.com/djdenham/Uncheck.htm

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm

A lean startup load makes for a happier and faster computer.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------

